# My cat likes pens



## vicky77 (Jul 29, 2004)

My cat is obsess with pens, I find them everywhere, he clims on our desk and stills them. Any other cats like mine?


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Punky *hates* pens. She very violently smacks them out of my hand. (it really doesn't seem like play to me... lol) It's just one of her many goofy quirks.


----------



## hyper_dermic (May 19, 2004)

yup, my pens are all over the floor and under the couch and the table etc.
if i leave one on any surface you can bet hanzo will get his paws on it...

[hpy]


----------



## Mil0Luv3r (Aug 19, 2004)

My cat Mama'Kitty licks the ink from the pen!! :roll:


----------



## melbz (Aug 10, 2004)

My cat Stanton LOVES pens!! I always catch him playing with them and trying to bite them. He picks them up in his paws then throws them onto the ground again. Go figure... :?


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

The law according to Dusty:

Pens do not belong on the desk, they go on the floor.
Pens should not be kept on the kitchen counter, they are better on the floor.
Pens aren't good on the coffee table, they are better on the floor, where you can step on them and explode ink onto the carpet.
Pens are best kept under the couch or fridge.

The moral of the story: I can never find a pen when I have to write down a phone message.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Yup, that and my chapstick. We moved out of our old apartment recently and found SO MANY pens and chapsticks under the couch.


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

Ophelia loves pens too! I have had to move where we usually keep them on the desk because she is constnaly trying to play with them. Malcolm isn't interested in them though


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Coco likes to carry them around in his mouth. He plays with them too. Little Guy could care less about them.


----------



## Samantha (May 27, 2004)

Well, all of us humans here lost all the pens before the cats had a chance to... but we are smokers... and they love lighters. still waiting to come across their secret lighter stash!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Sugar loves pens especially if I put it down when I'm doing homework, it'll be on the floor. Twinkie doesn't really like pens much :wink:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm lucky, Marsh doesn't care for pens


----------



## Bengal Cat (Aug 17, 2004)

Both my kittens love pens. They steal off the desk right out of the pen and pencil holder, out of notebooks, off counters, and forget triing to write something with them around its automatic play time for them. Love watching them play with them.


----------



## Jessicat (Jul 21, 2004)

Oreo plays with my pens and pencils when I leave them on the ground.Usually when im doing my homework and I leave to get a snack or something,Oreo will pick up my pen/pencil in his mouth and run around my room with it,lol.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

Zorra the clinic cat where I used to work LOVES pens. At first I thought the doctor was making off with them. Then I saw the stinker batting them off the counter and all over the floors. I never could find a pen when clients needed them.


----------

